# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Obtenir l'utilisation de la bande passante par process

## OjBarbare

Bonjour,

Je cherche depuis plusieurs jours maintenant une methode pour obtenir la consommation rseau des processus tournant sur la machine locale. J'ai vu differentes proposition de solutions mais aucune ne semble fonctionnelle (la plus prometteuse que j'ai trouv est l'utilisation de l'api PDH, complexe, vieux, se basant sur des fichiers de logs....)
Je souhaite donc savoir s'il est possible d'obtenir ce genre de compteurs avec le dotnet (je code en c#). Mon objectif est de mesurer (en direct) l'activit CPU et la conso de la bande passante pour les processus qui mintressent. 

Merci!

----------

